# opinion's on moveing to the Sayulita area



## hando4949

After a lot of research , especially on this site, has anyone got an opinion on moveing to the Sayulita area. I want to be at a low altitude, near the ocean, good fishing, be able to assimulate with the locals, and just have a good time.
We are originally from australia, have completely traveled around Australia and the USA, not much of both countriees we have not seen. Now it is time for a new adventure, and settle down in a quiet area.
Any imput would be helpful, good or bad.
Thanks
Frank &Adelle


----------



## BajaGringo

It is a beautiful area. My wife was born in Nayarit not too far from there and we even considered that community at one time, early on in the process of selecting where we wanted to build - at the time we were considering areas outside Baja. The real downfall for us was the summer heat and humidity. We wanted to live in an area where you didn't need air conditioning to live comfortably in the summertime and why we chose the Pacific coast area west of San Quintin in Baja. It is a quiet, fishing/agricultural community with great fishing and where we are getting close to finishing our new home...

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## mexliving

*sayulita....*

its a nice small community........ i would say art/hippin type. i was there 3 weeks ago and walked by local realtor office, they had some homes going for 112,000 us..... not bad.. san panchos is north from there about 10 minutes and they are currently building a nice upscale community.....lane:


----------



## sparks

A high percentage of gringos and tourists there and it's not inexpensive. Much quieter and less expensive places south of Vallarta


----------



## chicois8

In the last few years Sayulita has been turned into Puerta Vallarta North, it is expencive...There are 5 beach towns just north of Sayulita, they are: San Pancho (San Francisco) , Lo de Marco, Los Ayala, Rincon de Guayabitos and La Penita...I live in Rincon and have a local arquitect friend, he buys homes and completely remodels them, insides are gutted and roof torn off, he then rebuilds into beautiful 2 bedroom homes 2 blocks from a great beach in Los Ayala for about $70,000 USD...good luck in your quest...


----------



## El Toro Furioso

hando4949 said:


> After a lot of research , especially on this site, has anyone got an opinion on moveing to the Sayulita area. I want to be at a low altitude, near the ocean, good fishing, be able to assimulate with the locals, and just have a good time.
> We are originally from australia, have completely traveled around Australia and the USA, not much of both countriees we have not seen. Now it is time for a new adventure, and settle down in a quiet area.
> Any imput would be helpful, good or bad.
> Thanks
> Frank &Adelle


Sayulita has become very popular with expats. Therefore it has become much more expensive, like that whole Nayarit coast. Try looking at the Costa Alegre about 200km south of Puerto Vallarta. There's great deep-sea fishing out of Barra de Navidad, with superb docking facilities off of Isla de Navidad. La Manzanilla 18km north of Barra is on a beautiful bay and is a fishing town with a goodly number of expats and good restaurants without being as touristy. Everything north of Bucerias is spiking in price (look at San Francisco, for example). It is nuts and not worth the price of admission unless you got in 10+ years ago.


----------



## HolyMole

*North of Puerto Vallarta*

We've had extended stays in PV and in Guayabitos, and visited all the communities in between...Bucerias, San Francisco, Sayulita, Lo de Marcos and Los Ayala....and agree that the closer one is to PV, the more expensive things have become. Fifteen years ago Bucerias was a small town 'way outside PV, now it's virtually a suburb. We liked the beach in San Francisco (San Pancho) better than Sayulita, and felt that the latter was for gringos with very deep pockets.
Lo de Marcos or Los Ayala, I think, would be better choices, especially considering the latter's close proximity, (walking distance) to the services available in Guayabitos.


----------



## MandyinJax

If you can find it, read this book which was written by a couple from NY/CT who built their dream retirement home in Sayulita. 

*GRINGOS IN PARADISE*, by Barry Golson. He has a website also where you can see the house which is very nice and has a 1st floor vacation rental apt. www.gringosinparadise.net 

Maybe you could contact Barry to rent his apt to see first hand if you like the area. Be aware it is very hot & humid in the summer so many expats leave. 

MandyinJax


----------

